# 2001: ASO Forums



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all,
A few of us have set up some forums specifically for the 2001 models that are out there and those coming up. 
Currently, there is:

-----------------------------------------------------------
*The Orbital Defense Engineering Commission*
http://odec.proboards83.com/index.cgi
A site for all near-Earth orbital craft featured in the film.

*Clavius Shipyards: Project XD-1*
http://cmk15.proboards92.com/index.cgi
Concentrating on the XD-1 Discovery specifically from all manufacturers and scratch builds.

*The One Man Space Pod Working Group*
http://p214.ezboard.com/One-Man-Space-Pod-Working-Group/bonemanspacepodworkinggroup
and
http://pod.paragrafix.com/
Devoted exclusively to Captain Cardboard's 1/12 scale Pod

-----------------------------------------------------------
Please stop by and visit! 
Best regards and happy modeling!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

What, no Orion site? 

Cool stuff. I'm a huge _2001_ fan, and will certainly check out the sites mentioned.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, you can't please everyone!

What no Moonbus site!



Mark


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, the Orion is mentioned in the upcoming Space Station forum, killing three birds w/ one forum there.

The Moonbus will have to be up to someone else. I thought about incorporating it into Clavius Shipyards (as it is a personal transport that could take crews into orbit I would guess), but the Discovery is a big ship.

Also, the Moonbus ties in nicely with the 1/12th Moon People that Captain Cardboard will be releasing this summer (perhaps). Maybe someone can set up a Clavius Moon Base forum that deals with all things Lunar? (And the Aries could go there too, or with the Space Station -a tough call).

Paulbo has the 1MSPWG, Lunadude is running the ODEC. I've got the Shipyards covered and am also putting together the basics of the SS5 forum. Who's up for creating another to cover the various moonbus models?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

PS. I don't think anyone's covered a Monolith forum either! :freak:

:lol:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Model Man said:


> Monolith forum


NICE! :jest:

Perhaps a Dawn of Time forum too?


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, this thread has got me interested in the geometry of the Pod interior and I noticed something which leads me to ask the following question. Is the view port glass on Atomic City Pod intended to be a flat plane? I ask because if the interior wall of the Pod is a sphere, like the exterior wall, then there is no way that window can be flat. It must curve from top to bottom (not side to side, it will be a simple curve, not compound).

The proof of this is simple, there is no way to truncate a sphere with a flat plane that will achieve an ellipse. It will always create a circular surface. The only way to achieve an elliptical cutout for the view port is if it has been coped to a curved surface. This is only important if you want the interior wall geometry to come out looking like the set that was built, if it isn't really seen on your model then it doesn't really matter (although the curved glass will be missing from the exterior which does change the shape of the fluted window recess walls).

I don't have the kit myself but the drawings that I've seen tend to show the window as flat.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

This was a big topic covered mostly at Atomic City under that Pod thread...
This one specifically:
http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/400

This more generally:
http://atomiccity.yuku.com/forums/4

I should have included an atomic City link for the heck of it above. Here it is now:
http://atomiccity.yuku.com/directory

Otherwise, you can dig thru the 1MSPWG:
http://p214.ezboard.com/bonemanspacepodworkinggroup
to get more details. Paulbo did an excellent job of research when building his pod.

And for some utterly intense photos of intense builds...
http://pod.paragrafix.com/
and
http://pod.paragrafix.com/otherpeoplespods/completed.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

As one who's slowly but surely amassing construction tips, reference materials, and various other resources for my CC Pod build...

THANKS!

This is a terrific data pool for anyone attempting to do the subject justice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*First-Castings*

Don't know if anyone is interested, but AJA Models has set up something of an exclusive deal at the ODEC. The only catch is that you have to member-ize yourself (free) to post anything. (We were getting hit w/ too much spam to allow guest posts any longer.)

Orbital Defense Members get first castings of all his current and future kits! After that, you have to go to Federation Models to get any of his work. 

Right now, we have a sign up for his imminent German Satellite relase. (Due late May/ pre-wondefest) The first dozen slots (still room for more) are filled and lines are forming for his next kits. 

Hot on the German heels is his 28" Space Station V, followed by his US Satellite and then the "Un-filmed satellite of 2001 Collection".

http://odec.proboards83.com/index.cgi
http://odec.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=kits&action=display&thread=88


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

X15-A2 said:


> The proof of this is simple, there is no way to truncate a sphere with a flat plane that will achieve an ellipse. It will always create a circular surface.


True, but as we know, the window is inset from the outer sphere, so maybe it is also inset from the _inner_ sphere, lying between the two spheres in the bezel?

So where the bezel intersects each sphere isn't flat, but the window between is.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

X15-A2 said:


> OK, this thread has got me interested in the geometry of the Pod interior and I noticed something which leads me to ask the following question. Is the view port glass on Atomic City Pod intended to be a flat plane? I ask because if the interior wall of the Pod is a sphere, like the exterior wall, then there is no way that window can be flat. It must curve from top to bottom (not side to side, it will be a simple curve, not compound).


This is one of those questions that kept me from starting my build for several years. It is most definitely flat glass, both in the interior set and the external-only prop.

What we discovered at the One Man Space Pod Working Group forum is that the interior sphere feathers into the flat plane of the window. Here's a picture of the ceiling that I built for my interior.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think that you are wrong about the glass being flat but realistically, I find little clear-cut evidence one way or the other. The problem is that even if the glass is curved, as I believe, it is still a very shallow curve so the difference between flat and curved is slight. Here is a photo that I believe shows a distorted reflection in the curved glass. Note that most of the straight lines in the photo appear as straight, except for the reflection of the overhead vent seen in the Pod window. Truthfully, because the difference is so slight it does not change the look of a model much either way. If anybody has an image that is more conclusive, please share it with us.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

As this thread is about 2001 related forums, perhaps this debate could get a thread unto itself; such as the moonbus has here at HT or over at the heart of Space Pod research at the 1MSPWG. Please post this photo as I would like to comment on it as well.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi, I posted the image above on the Pod news group here:

http://onemanspacepodworkinggroup.yuku.com/topic/401


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

X15 - I just posted this over at the OMSPWG as well:


Paulbo said:


> If you look at the reflection of the A/C system in the window, you'll notice that the straight lines are straight. If the glass were curved, the straight lines would be curved. QED, the glass is flat.


Also, if you view the closeup looking in through the window (somewhere in the pic. archives at http://pod.paragrafix.com ) you'll see it's most definitely flat.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Closer examination of this photo shows that the "curved" edge in the reflection is actually the edge of the window cut out, not the edge of the vent. Check out this enlarged version with a few reference lines drawn over it:


----------

